# Curly coated Golden?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A lot of puppies have a wavy curly coat during this growth stage. It may straighten as it gets longer, or it may just be a wavy coat. I think it's beautiful!


----------



## hellocourtney_x0 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you, I like it as well. & it seems as if it is a lot easier to dry him off with his curly coat, as if it doesn't soak up the water as much & just runs off (Luke loves the water!) 

Anywho... I was just posting this because somebody (whom apparently knows nothing about goldens) told me he didn't look purebred because of his coat! That was rude. I have papers and met the parents..... He's definitely a purebred


----------



## AoifeRollo (Jun 1, 2015)

He's cute! I've seen some beautiful adult goldens with wavy/curly coats.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

His coat is correct. A wavy coat is most certainly acceptable.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I would give anything if my hair was as curly as our 11 1/2 year old red golden's fur is! Her name is Sophie, but Hubby calls her "Curly Top." Also, she has the softest fur I have ever felt on a dog, and I ha e had some really satiny velvet feeling ones. I will post a few pictures but not sure you will be able to tell how curly she is. And your guy is adorable. Oh, we have had 3 red goldens and 3 lights ones and people have told us our red ones were Irish Setters. So happens I have had 2 Irish Setters and can tell the difference with my eyes closed LOL


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Me to Im curly !! And no I'm not a labradoole ! I'm a golden retriever 100%


----------



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

my puppy is 13 weeks and he's getting a curly back, too.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Very cute love it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I love the curls, there use to be a few dogs on the forum that had really curly coats.

I've never seen any in my area in person, only pictures members have posted here.

Those of you that have posted pics of your curly Goldens in this thread, they're beautiful.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

thanks !!! here is me doing the relax curl


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy is now three and half years old. He was so curly when he was a pup. His hair straightened for a couple of months when he was about a year old , but came back as curly as ever. When he gets wet and we towel him off, the top of his back looks like we gave him a "perm". I love the look.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

janababy said:


> Buddy is now three and half years old. He was so curly when he was a pup. His hair straightened for a couple of months when he was about a year old , but came back as curly as ever. When he gets wet and we towel him off, the top of his back looks like we gave him a "perm". I love the look.



*janababy*, can you post a pic of your Buddy? Love to see him.


----------



## hellocourtney_x0 (Jun 17, 2015)

Luke is VERY curly too when I bathe him! I can seem to get a great picture of his back... ? He won't let me


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

very cute luke


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I love the curls too. We chose Buckskin from the litter because he was so curly but as he matured the curls turned to waves and then really went flat. It seems to go with the territory. Show breeders in our area seem to prefer straight hair and groom the curls out. Darn!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hellocourtney_x0 said:


> I've read that there are two different types of Goldens and that curly coats are sporting and straight is for show dogs.


That's technically not true. 

Dogs who are shown have their coats "trained" to lay flat. A lot of this is never letting the dogs air dry after swimming or baths. Even dogs with straight coats will have "flips" as the coats dry. 

They are also bred to have straighter coats - if possible, but as I said - I know of a lot of show dogs who naturally have flips and waves. It's a lot of work for the owners and handlers and a reason why that type of coat is undesirable. Undesirable just for that reason. You can make a curly or wavy coat straight - it just takes a lot more time and work. 

A lot of dogs not bred to have as straight a coat as possible will probably have flips and waves. And or you have a stronger likelihood for curls with puppies produced for other reasons besides ease of grooming for show, etc. Not always field dogs. There's a lot of diversity in this breed and you have a lot of dogs breed for various purposes besides field and show. You don't just have a 2 way split in the breed. Among else, there's a lot of dogs bred just to be pets from other pets.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sometimes they grow out of it. Speaking of flips and waves, here is Gibbs at 5 months:










And here he is at 14 months:










He had his waves and flips and curls only while his coat was growing in. When it finished, it was perfectly straight.


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

Same here! My pup still has a little curl, but not nearly as much as when we was a little guy. We still call him "Curly Coat" as a nickname, though. 

Here's my thread on it -- lots of great pup pix! 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/342281-crazy-curly-coat.html


----------



## sadiemae123 (Jul 17, 2015)

How do you make curly Coates straight?



Megora said:


> hellocourtney_x0 said:
> 
> 
> > I've read that there are two different types of Goldens and that curly coats are sporting and straight is for show dogs.
> ...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My Joker, who has quite a fine lineage, has a wealth of curls. They are less evident after he is professionally groomed, but abundant a few weeks later. I love his curls!


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

My Riley had shorter Curley fur and he was from a Kyon sporting line, Dad was Kyon Passionate Sheaster.

Benjamin has some duck curls but much longer and straighter finer fur, he is also Kyon but different ancestors. 

I loved Riley's fur I thought it was very different from most goldens that we saw too.


----------

